# Software gesucht



## Hellie (21. März 2005)

Ich hoffe, es passt in dieses Forum. Und zwar schreibe ich grad an einer Facharbeit und neben einem Hefter habe ich eine Foto-CD geplant. Na ja, zuerst sollte es eine richtige Foto-CD sein, aber ich dachte mir dann, es wäre besser, das ganze in Kategorien zu gliedern, sodass eine Art Menüführung möglich ist. Die Fotos sollen dann nach Möglichkeit so verpackt sein, dass auch Kommentare (z.B. Bildnachweise) oder mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig (z.Bsp. ein Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich) möglich sind. Praktisch wie eine Powerpoint-Präsentation, nur von jedem DVD-Player und neuerem Computer mit DVD-Laufwerk abspielbar. Dafür suche ich nun die passende Software. Am liebsten natürlich Freeware oder Testversionen (wobei da 60 Tage aus Zeitgründen schon angebracht wären, in 30 Tagen schaff ich das wohl trotz Ferien nicht).

Vielen Dank schon mal für Antworten.

Liebe Grüße
Hellie


----------



## Lord-Lance (21. März 2005)

Du kannst mit Nero Burning Rom Foto DVD's machen. Du kannst die Fotos kommentieren, eine Übersicht erstellen, blättern usw. usf. Und geht mit jedem DVD Player und am PC. Vorausgesetzt ein DVD-Player ist installiert. Probiers mal aus, ist nicht wirklich der Wahn aber evtl. reichts ja.


----------



## Hellie (21. März 2005)

Ich habs grad mal kurz versucht, entweder bin ich zu blöd, oder es ist nicht das, was ich suche. Ich müsste ja jedes Bild vorher so bearbeiten, dass es auch gut aussieht?! Irgendwie erinnert mich der Aufbau an den Microsoft Movie Maker oder wie der heißt. Ich sehe keine Möglichkeit, etwas zu bearbeiten, zu verschieben etc. Irgendwie bin ich blind oder blöd ^^

Gibt es vielleicht ein Programm, dass so ähnlich wie Powerpoint aufgebaut ist?

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten!
Hellie


----------



## Hellie (5. April 2005)

Hilfe! Ich muss diesen Thread leider noch mal aufleben lassen, weil die Zeit immer knapper wird und ich doch diese DVD versprochen habe?!  Inzwischen würde mir auch eine 30-Tage-Testversion reichen, mehr Zeit habe ich nicht mehr.

Kann mir nicht vielleicht doch noch jemand ein anderes Programm empfehlen als Nero?

Wäre wirklich super.... Danke im Voraus!

Hellie


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. April 2005)

G DATA DaviDeo Photo-Show
AquaSoft Diashow XP
Fotoalben
Ulead FotoBrennerei 3
Magix Fotos auf CD & DVD 4.0 deLuxe

Cyberlink MediaShow 3
Roxio MyDVD&Fotoshow
Honest Technologie Photo DVD
Wondershare Software Photo2DVD Studio 3

Siehe:
c't 7/05, Seite 116


----------

